# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Bergamont Bikes

## willi

Ich erstelle mal einen Thread für Bergamont Bikes!Hier ist mein Renner:Parts:Rahmen: Bergamont Team DH 2008Gabel: Marzocchi 888 SL ATADämpfer: Manitou X4 Swinger Coil SFSSchaltung: SaintBremsen: Saint 203mmKurbel: Race Face Evolve DH mit 38Z. Reverse KettenblattKF: MRP G2Steuersatz: CC One Point FiveLenker: FSA MaximusVorbau: Race Face Diabolus D2Griffe: SunlineFelgen: Vorne Single Track Hinten EX 721Sattel: BRAVE FRX Kurz

----------


## Daniel93

Also auch mal ein "offizieller" Thread nach unserem alten unter "falschem Namen"  :Big Grin: (Hier)
Hm wie da schon gesagt meins ist fast noch Serie

----------

